

Bad customer service as a business model (2010) - mkr-hn
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/28/business/28borker.html?pagewanted=all

======
kls
_So he spent six months at a rather unusual computer programming school. The
courses were in English, but all the teachers and students were Russian
immigrants, he says. You would learn the bare minimum to land a job, and the
school would help you fake a résumé filled with previous experience._

And people wonder why talent is such an issue in this industry.

